# Custom Carry II



## windwalker (Aug 16, 2015)

I have a Custom Carry II that I bought new in 2000. I can't find any information about it in the books. Anyone know any history on these guns? It's a brushed stainless, with single stack 8 rd mag.

Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You mean a Kimber Custom II?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> You mean a Kimber Custom II?


Beretta manufactured a single stack 8 round 92 custom carry II between 1999-2000 and there is very little information out there on them, probably because it was such a short run. However, I've heard they are sweet shooting pistols with a very nice trigger if you can find one.


----------



## windwalker (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes this one is a Beretta. (I'm an old retired military guy so I know my guns.) denner: Yes it's very accurate, I can hit regular center chest shots on the range at 75 yards and keep all the shots in the torso size target at 100 yards. The trigger is very nice. I was just curious about these because they don't show up in the gun value books. I know they made a custom carry about 1996 that was not an 8 rd single stack mag.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

denner said:


> Beretta manufactured a single stack 8 round 92 custom carry II between 1999-2000 and there is very little information out there on them, probably because it was such a short run. However, I've heard they are sweet shooting pistols with a very nice trigger if you can find one.


Sounds like a nifty little gun.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2018)

windwalker said:


> Yes this one is a Beretta. (I'm an old retired military guy so I know my guns.) denner: Yes it's very accurate, I can hit regular center chest shots on the range at 75 yards and keep all the shots in the torso size target at 100 yards. The trigger is very nice. I was just curious about these because they don't show up in the gun value books. I know they made a custom carry about 1996 that was not an 8 rd single stack mag.


Does it have a price tag on it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2018)

Helloooooo windwalker


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Helloooooo windwalker


Join Date 08-15-2015
Last Activity 08-18-2015 07:45 PM

Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2018)

Lol, I know, right? I'm trying anything these days. I really want a Custom Carry II

I'm hoping he set it up to receive an email. Then, just maybe. . .


----------

